

RSS.app, rejected from the Mac AppStore. So I'm giving it out for free. - jstsch
http://www.rssapplication.com/

======
jstsch
How disappointing! About a month in review. Rejected (2.8):
[https://developer.apple.com/appstore/mac/resources/approval/...](https://developer.apple.com/appstore/mac/resources/approval/guidelines.html).
Appealed. Rejected again. 'Too simple'. 'Add more features'.

Bah! Just a simple tool to get RSS-feeds back into OSX, as if it was a native
feature. Nothing more, nothing less. Adding anything would detract from its
use...

~~~
voltagex_
You'd think Apple of all companies would appreciate minimalism.

